# bowtech flagship



## slghtr2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

So when will they unveil it?  I heard at the ata show. Don't it start today?  I can't wait to see it, esp since they say it could phase out the d340. You guys at the show give us some info.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 6, 2011)

31 1/16" ATA
7"BH
343 IBO
3.9lbs
50-80lb limbs


----------



## South Man (Jan 6, 2011)

Pics are already on AT


----------



## South Man (Jan 6, 2011)

XJfire75 said:


> 31 1/16" ATA
> 7"BH
> 343 IBO
> 3.9lbs
> 50-80lb limbs



AT threads are showing discrepencies in ATA length? Some say 32 and one says 33


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 6, 2011)

31 7/16" is the spec that I have on my sheets.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet goodness.  343 IBO with a 7" brace height?  wowza...wonder how it shoots.


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 6, 2011)

and the $$$ are??


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 6, 2011)

This really dissapoints....

Nothing between 32 ata and 37 ata...

Looks like I'll be sticking with the Alley for another year.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 6, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> 31 7/16" is the spec that I have on my sheets.



Got 31 1/32"off brochure at ATA according to the AT booth. Not much difference just saying. It has gone from 31"-33" and 6.5"-7" BH and 340-353 on AT today lol. 



I'll stick with my Maitland. 340 and 33" ATA Center Pivot bow.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 6, 2011)

31 1/32 per www.bowtecharchery.com

Pretty nice looking bow.


----------



## jharrell (Jan 6, 2011)

I hear that its as smooth and quiet as the admiral and has the speed and the smooth draw as the destroyer. Should be a pretty sporty set up. I bet the price will be around the $900 mark if I had to guess.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it looks good! I wish it had about a 33"-34" ATA but I wanna shoot one of them before I say that the 31" and some change wont work.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the pictures and info guys. I believe I'm gonna like it. I really like my 350 and for about the same speed with the longer brace height it sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 7, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> 31 1/32 per www.bowtecharchery.com
> 
> Pretty nice looking bow.



Another good 'un.

2011 Bowtech Invasion


http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=32


More photos at a Live ATA Show Update web link below:  

http://www.nybowhunter.com/


----------



## moondogg (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like the monster with center pivot tech. You know this is one smooth ride for sure


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 7, 2011)

XJfire75 said:


> Got 31 1/32"off brochure at ATA according to the AT booth. Not much difference just saying. It has gone from 31"-33" and 6.5"-7" BH and 340-353 on AT today lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my Maitland. 340 and 33" ATA Center Pivot bow.



That is the new specs.  The  spec I was given was from the development stage, and the production version ended up a little shorter.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 7, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> That is the new specs.  The  spec I was given was from the development stage, and the production version ended up a little shorter.



So what do you think about the way it performs as far as the shot and draw?


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 7, 2011)

It is a very quiet bow.  Draw would be similar to a Guardian I think, but with the back wall of a Destroyer.  There is a slight buzz after the shot, that I think comes from the FLX Guard.  The host itself is very dead though.  It balances well, and overall I am pretty happy with how the bow turned out.


----------



## poolgy (Jan 7, 2011)

From beginning to the end this bow draws and shoots very sweet!  Definately smoother than the Destroyer and very well balanced.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Smoother then the Destroyer...sounds like I need to shoot this thing. Like I said I wish it was just alittle longer, but thats about my only complaint on the specs so I cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmmmm, PSE has an X-force, Mathews has an X-force, and now Bowtech has one. How sweet.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Hmmmm, PSE has an X-force, Mathews has an X-force, and now Bowtech has one. How sweet.



Dont forget Darton they have one this year also.


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 8, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Hmmmm, PSE has an X-force, Mathews has an X-force, and now Bowtech has one. How sweet.



It doesn't look like anything like an X-Force, and definitely feels a lot better than one.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 8, 2011)

I personally like the overall design of the "X-Force" type of bow. I think this design mixed with the cams being made now is where the awsome speeds are coming from. To make a true speed bow somthing is going to have to look somewhat the same, but I can assure anyone who's wondering they all have a different feel to them.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 8, 2011)

Any idea as to when the Invasion will hit the shelfs?  I'd like to shoot one and lucky for me the local shop is a BowTech dealer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's a good guy (Marc Alberto) at the ATA Show doing live updates giving his personal experience account after shooting the Bowtech Invasion:  



http://www.nybowhunter.com/


Saturday, January 8, 2011

Shooting the Bowtech Invasion at the 2011 ATA Show


Bowtech was giving away an invasion at it's booth yesterday at the ATA Show and even though I didn't win one, I did have a great time shooting this bow. There are a lot of technologies in the bow that make it easy to shoot considering it's a short axle speed bow. 

The Bowtech Invasion has a generous 7" brace height which makes this bow more forgiving considering its size and speed. The Carbon Rod String Stop (pictured above) is positioned directly in line with the stabilizer to effectively transfer vibration from the string to the stabilizer. This optimizes bow balance and dissipates noise and vibration efficiently. When I shot this bow I was very impressed by how quiet it was and at the lack of vibration after the shot.

The new OverDrive Bianary Cam system uses a split buss cable harness to keep the cams in sync and maximize stability. The cam was very smooth drawing and the transition into the wall was noticeable, but not harsh. What retailers are really going to like about this cam are the rotating modules. This means you never have to wait for replacement cams or modules that are draw specific. The Bowtech rotating modules allow you to adjust at least four inches of draw length.

The FLX-Guard cable containment system addresses the tuning effects of extreme cable tensions and inflexible cable guards found on most bows. As the bow is drawn, the FLX-Guard flexes inwards absorbing cable guard torque that would normally be transferred to the riser. The result is a substantial reduction in lateral nock travel.

The two piece wood grip on the Bowtech Invasion is extremely thin allowing for a torque-free shot. The grip is ergonomic and very comfortable. The red and black finish on the grip was also very appealing.

At 31 1/32" axle-to-axle the Bowtech Invasion is a short bow. I personally prefer longer ATA bows in the 34" range, but this bow was easy to shoot despite it's size. 

I was very impressed while drawing back the Invasion. The pounds build gradually over the course of the draw until the bow reaches its peak and the cams roll into a solid wall. Getting to full draw is easy and once you're at full draw it's easy to hold this bow and concentrate on the shot. There's no fighting with the bow at full draw, it wants to stay there and it's something bowhunters will really appreciate.

I squeezed the trigger until the bow fired and watch the arrow bury into the target. There was some vibration after the shot, but that is to be expected on a bare bow. I also noticed that the bow was slightly bottom heavy and the top of the bare bow would lean back towards the archer after the shot.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Any body know the price yet?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2011)

slghtr2000 said:


> Any body know the price yet?




http://www.nybowhunter.com/search?updated-max=2011-01-07T12:00:00-05:00&max-results=4

Friday, January 7, 2011

2011 Bowtech Invasion debute at the ATA Show


BOW SPECIFICATIONS 
FPS (IBO) 343
Axle-to-Axle 31 1/32"
Mass Weight 3.9 lbs. 
Brace Height 7" 
Draw Lengths 26-30”
Draw Weight 50-80#
Cam OverDrive Binary Cam
Limbs HardCore Limbs 
Effective Let-Off 80%
Kinetic Energy 91.45 ft-lbs
Finish Options GORE Optifade Open Country, GORE Optifade Forest, Mossy Oak Treestand, Mossy Oak Infinity, Realtree APG HD and Black Ops
Target Colors Onyx, Inferno and SnoCap with black limbs

*MSRP
$899*

FROM THE 2010 ATA SHOW
Bowtech unveiled it's much anticipated Invasion at the 2011 ATA Show in Indianapolis yesterday. The bow was perched upon a rotating display and the crowd around the bow suggests the archery industry is excited about this new product from Bowtech.


AND


http://www.mikehanback.com/blog/index.cfm/2011/1/7/Bowtech-Invasion

Bowtech Invasion

January 7, 2011 

Posted By : Mike Hanback


Marc Alberto reports the much-anticipated Bowtech Invasion was unveiled at the ATA show.

Some specs: IBO 343 fps, axle-to-axle 31 1/2", brace height 7", weight 3.9, center pivot bow with split limbs, draw lengths 26 to 30 and draw weights from 50 to 80lbs. More at nybowhunter.com.

Hanback: I hear that at the heart of this bow is a binary cam system (ultra-symmetrical) that promotes smooth, fast and accurate shooting. It's certainly a burner at an advertised 343 fps. Bowtech has done a good job creating buzz and and making the Invasion *($900)* the most talked about new bow of the year so far. I hear they  had a long black cloth draped over the bow and some guys guarding it until the unveling yesterday.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm gonna go try and shoot this bow tomorrow. I'll let y'all know how it is.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome bow. 900$ ain't no worse than what I paid for my d350.  anybody know when it will be in shops? to shoot and to sell. I want to shoot it against a d340 and see how much diff there is.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 10, 2011)

I too am looking for to shooting this rig but playing in the snow this morning I pulled a muscle or several in my back.  Hopefully I'll be all healed when the local shop gets one in.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually like the looks of this bow so far, however I have to shoot it before I have an opinion.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 10, 2011)

They did not just create a buzz at the show about it, the bow has a definite buzz after the shot.......the only negative thing I could say about it....other than it looks like every other bow on the market now.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 11, 2011)

Rey,

do you think the buzz after the shot was from the FlX guard and bow not completely setup with limb savers, stabilizer, sight, etc.?  

I've read several reviews by various authors who said they think the buzz will go away once a stabilizer is installed.  If so, why wouldn't bowtech put a small stabilizer on the bow at the show?

Or did you get the impression that it will be a buzz that will not go away?

I've got a 2002 extreme vft that is a good shooter but would like to upgrade this year and can hardly wait to shoot the invasion.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 11, 2011)

I have no doubt the buzz will be gone with a stabilizer and limbsavers.  I question why they would put that bow in the shooting lanes without the dampening stuff in the first place though.

I do think some of it is from the flex guard.  Considering the captain may have been the "deadest" bow I have ever shot, I was suprised by the vibration after the shot.


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the vibration was a couple of factors.  I think the FLX Guard was part of it, but I also think that because the bow is so light, that the vibration becomes more pronounced.  You take a 4.5# bow, and it will feel dead because of the weight of the bow.

As far as not having the accessories on the bow, had they put them on people would be bashing them that it only feels dead because of the accessories.  People shoot the bare bows at the show so they can get a true feel of a bow.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 11, 2011)

*hmmmmm*

decide for your self. Nothing alike?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 11, 2011)

*one step farther*

looks the same to me


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 11, 2011)

*and......*

a single cam version


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 11, 2011)

looks like branch kin to me......


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm...








I think bowtech liked Maitland's CP design a little. 

Maitland's new flagship is 33" ata 6.75" bh at 340 ibo.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 11, 2011)

Throw the high country in there to........


----------



## bedge7767 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes they do look alike, they are all bows, with cams and risers and split limbs.


----------



## hansel (Jan 11, 2011)

I thinks it's a slick looking bow, but it does look like a Monster, or PSE but the riser really looks like a Maitland


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks nothing like a Maitland.  That Maitland riser is almost straight compared to the Invasion and any other bow posted in this thread.  There is much less preflex in the limbs as well.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 11, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> Looks nothing like a Maitland.  That Maitland riser is almost straight compared to the Invasion and any other bow posted in this thread.  There is much less preflex in the limbs as well.



Long Riser Technology! 

I'm just saying the limb pockets. They're totally different on the Bowtech than in years past of their CP bows. 

The bow I posted is 38" ata. I'll get one of the 33" model. It's a little more curvy.


----------



## hansel (Jan 11, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> Looks nothing like a Maitland.  That Maitland riser is almost straight compared to the Invasion and any other bow posted in this thread.  There is much less preflex in the limbs as well.



From what I've heard Bowtech bought the design from Maitland


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 11, 2011)

Well ofcourse there are slight differences in cut outs and things like that. But to say these bows look "nothing" alike is a little crazy. These are basically the same bow design. I'm not saying thats a bad thing neccessarily, but the same none the less.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 11, 2011)

imitation is the finest form of flattery.


----------

